# (Buspar/10 mg) Experienced: Medical and recreational values



## Jamshyd

This report is antiquated, yet has recently been randomly revived. I wrote it in my late teens, so excuse the silly language. - Jam.

I was at one point perscribed Buspar for my Social Anxiety Disorder. I decided to write down a couple of notes since there is not much info on it. 

Before I began, I decided to see what happens if I snort one of the 10mg pills. Stpid, stupid, STUPID. This was one of my biggest drug screwups ever! 

Ok, so I crush the pill very carefully. I think split the powder in half and snort each half in each nostrill. No significant burn or smell. I do not remember if there was a drip or not. 

First there was nothing. Then, perhaps 10 mins later, I became aware of a sedation coupled with stimulation. It wasn't bad at all. And then... ZAP! it feels  (and sounds) as if my brain was electrocuted. After maybe 10 seconds, another zap. 10 Seconds, another zap. 10 seconds, another zap (of course, the times are just estimated). As I experienced these zaps (which were VERY uncomfortable), I started feeling some vertigo and nausea was starting to build up. 

I went to lie down. I was VERY disoriented. The zaps eventually stopped, but now I was in a very uncomfortable place, physically and mentally. The most significant effect, perhaps, was that all sounds sounded distant, and yet they all sounded like a very high pitched metal click that HURT the ears. I think there was some amnesia since I did not notice much of the two hours I spent lying down in that state.  After about 2 hours, these effects quickly began to subsde, leaving me with a hung over feeling. 

---

After that experience, I just took Buspar as ordered by the idiot psychiatrist. The first few days, there was marked nausea. Then the nausea went away, and I did not feel any changes with the drug. As time progressed though, I felt more 'sober' than I normally am. It was as if I was TOO sober,if you know what I mean. My thoughts were very concrete and I seem to have lost a significant ammount of my artistic and creative side. The only drug I ever took with it was Cannabis, and they did not seem to interact. 

What was ammusing is that this drug did not helpwith my Social Anxiety at all. It may have turned down my slight Paranoia, but not my Social Anxiety. I felt it was utterly useless to my purpose (though we got to give it credit for the total lack of side effects after the initial nausea was gone). My friend who has Social Anxiety also had a course on this drug and it did not help him either. IMHO, this drug is more of a mild anti-psychotic than an Anxiolytic. 

---

Oh and by the way? NEVER tell your psychiatrist that you use(d) recreation drugs. They will not give you the right medication. I know that Benzodiazepines are perfect for me, since my Social Anxiety comes in attacks. But no, he refused to perscribe them (I never asked specifically for them, but I said I didn't want SSRI's. And he seemed adamant on perscribing them. Like WTF? I don't want them JUST because you are so excited to perscribe them! lol. So eventually hegave me useless Buspar. 

I am thinking of seeing another psychiatrist and NOT tell him about my drug use.

*Tagged by Xorkoth*
substancecode_buspar
substancecode_buspirone
explevel_experienced
explevel_retrospective
exptype_negative
roacode_oral
roacode_nasal


----------



## Splatt

Thanks for this rare report!  Good to have it as an addition to our ever growing database 

Taken from rxlist.com:

Buspirone HCl is an antianxiety agent that is not chemically or pharmacologically related to the benzodiazepines, barbiturates, or other sedative/anxiolytic drugs.

BuSpar is supplied for oral administration in 5 mg and 10 mg, white, ovoid-rectangular, scored tablets. BuSpar tablets, 5 mg and 10 mg, contain the following inactive ingredients: colloidal silicon dioxide, lactose, magnesium stearate, microcrystalline cellulose, and sodium starch glycolate


Some more info here


----------



## Qanan

I took Buspar for a few months a couple of years ago. It did nothing for me and really isnt meant for anything more than mild anxiety. Benzo's such as Klonipin and Xanax are the only real help. Problem is the are very addictive.


----------



## Tri-nity

qanan, love the avitar, shame I lost my sublime cd along with all the other good shit.......


----------



## TheLight

LOL.  I snorted some Buspar a while back.  Horrible experience.  Not fun.


----------



## Mean Girl

I'm sorry, I just never saw any chance of recreational value in Buspar from day 1. Perhaps that's just me. Still, if some curious mind reads this, at least you might convince them to snort only 5mg instead of 10mg.

/rant

How long ago was it that you were prescribed this?


----------



## Jamshyd

Oh sorry, I didn't make that clear enough... it was a HORRIFIC experience. DO NOT snort Buspar 

I was on it last october/november.


----------



## eric112689

umm, a buddy of mine gets like 120 of these a month and hands em out to his friends...
i snorted like 3 of these things and thought it was KINDA euphoric, maybe i just liked the high for what it was?


----------



## Jamshyd

Being disoriented does not equal being high .

But whatever floats your boat, I guess. Just don't overdo it because something so shitty could not possibly be healthy.


----------



## stonedandrolling89

ewwww, buspar is nasty nasty nasty.

IME, there is absolutely no medical or recreational value to buspirone, and I honestly don't see how doctors are still prescribing that garbage. I was given it after being taken off of K-pins in 07, and it didn't help a damn bit, and it definitely does not get you high.


----------



## debbiedowner

Ive tried this twice... snorting 5 mg each time and it was always the last thing I remembered for the night, I passed out right afterwards-- I'm rx'ed Buspar, but I was curious what insuffiating would do-- after a xanax and soma I was high enough to try..

It wasnt a necessarily bad experience, it just makes me pass out..


----------



## ebola?

I would like to see buspar go the way of darvocet.

ebola


----------



## mangtheanimal

Funny this thread just popped up, I just got prescribed 40 of the 15 mg bars.. I have a good deal of experience with alproz and clonaz, and was thinking of saving these for times I am WDing from some opiates and need some sleep or maybe a bit of a placebo effect. 

From what I've read, these things are worthless, eh?


----------



## monstanoodle

Absolutely, yes.
I just got headaches, nausea and increased anxiety.
They might help your anxiety after a good stint on them, but you're unlikely to get any benefits using them for Opiate withdrawals (or any form of withdrawal actually).
It's like Antidepressants in the sense that you need to take them for weeks to see if you'll benefit from them.
I concur with ebola.


----------



## Whatsamatau

Yet another one of those "the ones that mother give you don't do anything at all" drugs.

Yea, I had my round with that one after my first episode of  panic attacks.  These occurred of course while I was put one the first anti-depressent (SRRI Prozac ,fluoxitene) sp?  Once again, the damn GP wrote a prescription for a whopping 10 .5mg zanax (you'd think they were the most dangerous drug on earth the way those things get prescribed to me).  Then he decided that maybe the prozac induced the panic attacks so he switches me to Buspar.   The only thing that drug did was make me feel "not right" and gave me headaches.  And on we go down the SRRI path, next was Paxil, then Celexa via a horrible experience with Effexor.   Effexor is IME the absolutely worst drug I have ever been prescribed.   I went absolutely manic on the shit.
I'll get off my soap box now


----------



## deaf eye

think i read on erowid or here
not to eat more than 30 mg's 
without a tolerance

forget why
extreme brain zaps
or
easy to o.d on


----------



## xdefeatsy

This is the latest useless "anti-anxiety" drug that I have been prescribed. I have been put on Prozac, Effexor, and Seroquel all over the last three years and none of them seemed to work well for my anxiety disorder and panic episodes. This new doctor I just started seeing started me on Buspar: 15mg a day for a week and then I just recently got up to my 30mg a day dosage a few days ago. 

I can attest to what has already been said in this thread; all I have had for the past two weeks is nasty side effects. The nausea is the worst of them all, next to the brain zaps and headaches. It also gives me a really unpleasant light-headed feeling. My muscles are a little tense and jittery. What I find ironic is that the feeling of nausea from this medication makes my panic episodes more frequent. It does not offer me the instant or preventative relief that I need for my constant free-floating high anxiety levels. I don't see why anyone would want to pursue this medication for recreational purposes.

Drug use history didn't even come up with this new doctor, unlike the other two where it was a major block in my getting effective treatment. Hopefully this new doctor will be more open to my concerns if these nasty side effects from the Buspar don't ease up in the next two weeks.


----------



## CounTerOrdeR

Im not sure if i had the 5mg or 10mg pills of this stuff but i would take(swallow) two ofem and just get knocked out... After intense dizziness and wicked brain zaps...those zaps wernt that uncomfy to me, actually kinda tickled and made me smile but that lasted for only a couple mins before i had to lay down and passed out the moment i hit the pillow. No nausea for me but thats prob kuz i always got knocked out. lol


----------



## FunkyDrummer75

Buspar sucks...made me sick/nauseous, like others have noticed above. Think I had the brain zaps as well. How is this supposed to help w/anxiety? Shitty drug.


----------



## befuddle

terrible chemical.  i was prescribed this for anxiety after they decided i had been using diazepam for too long.  

benzo withdrawl coupled with an anti-anxiety drug that actually INCREASES anxiety and replicated benzo withdrawl.. daft.  waste of space


----------



## redmand headband

yea last night some chick selled me these shitty things and i snort one of em. the zaping feeling was exactly wat it felt like. fuckin horrible. now ive got more but dont even want em.

waste of money


----------



## Trains

These aren't narcotic, you really can't get high off of them, they aren't a controlled substance. I don't even think they work well in conjunction with anything else. 
I had to take them recently in conjunction with .5mg daily clonazepam (because, obviously, .5mg doesn't do anything, and my doctor thought the buspar would work and he could take me of the klonopin). So, of course, I started taking too much buspar, as it had no effects whatsoever at the dose he started me on. 
Fantastic waste of time, I felt like I was being shocked, yeah, like I was blacking out for a quarter of a second or so every time i took a step while walking, and while it was interesting, I doubt it was healthy. And I was only taking double what I was supposed to be taking, about 30mg or so after the first week. 
That's my commentary. I don't take it anymore, now I get, hooray, 15 .5mg klonopin every two weeks (of course they disappear within the first week, and I just have to figure things out until I can call for a refill).


----------



## ectolysergic

buspar was one of the first meds i was prescribed for anxiety and it made me feel like absolute SHIT. i got the symptoms of your insuff use when taking it oral. with a crashing headache after the zaps.

wow the op date is way old. i'm glad people are still using the search/trip report index to inform themselves


----------



## Siaragh

I am prescribed to 22.5 mg of buspar a day

I have been snorting it 2-3 times a day for a few months

Each time dosing at a little under 15mg

I have experienced no brain zaps but I do experience a slight sedated feeling.

If you get the brain zaps you should try to snort around 5mgs. I've let friends snort it and they've gotten the brain zaps and the time after I let them snort quite a bit less and had a pleasant experience.

Interesting side effect is that it gives me the munchies.


----------



## Jamshyd

Woah, blast from the past! I forgot all about this TR :D. 

I never touched buspirone since that day, and never will again. Glad you don't have brain-zaps... that said, I honestly don't think you should be snorting buspar as snorting does nothing better than just eating it...


----------



## Siaragh

Its more of a habit at this point.. I am kinda hanging on to my past of snorting pills and heroin..

I like the foreplay of breaking up the pills and snorting them..


----------



## FractalStructure

Does anyone know if Buspar interacts with serotonin-affecting psychedelics such as LSD?


----------



## onmyway

i thought that buspirone was mainly used for general anxiety disorder? social anxiety disorder is usually treated with ssri?


----------



## .dp

buspirone is known to increase anxiety in the first 4-6 weeks until it full effects show up and some here totally misuse it and than dare to call it useless....shame on those, for real.

also to the thread-creator: directly snorting buspirone and then insist that benzodiazepines would be of good value for you.. i highly doubt it.


----------



## Charles Ferdinand

Buspirone won't probably interact with other drugs, you will probably feel more anxiolisys, you should probably lower the LSD dose a bit, it's fairly safe however. 
It's a piece of crap and do anything for anxiety IMO. 
Regards!


----------



## TheTwighlight

Holy Shit! I thought I was the only one! I remember the first time I crushed up a 15mg BuSpar and sniffed it...almost immediately I felt like I had plugged my brain into an electric socket! WTF?!? That's the EXACT description I used also! After that I said fuck this shit and never took it again. It is COMPLETELY USELESS as an anxiety medication.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i was prescribed buspar when i entered my third rehab program ive always had GAD and social anxiety, when i start seeing a girl or even hang out with a girl i like i cant eat, even thinking about girls i wont be able to eat. I self medicated alot because of my anxiety. I take 15 mgs three times a day, and couldnt be happier with the results. I can eat now around girls, and feel much better now .  

for me buspar changed my life for the better. i am a ex heroin user and alchy. been clean 32 days clean now with the help of suboxen and buspar and rehab and NA meeting with Intense outpatient care.


----------



## Noddy Boy

How strange with the "zaps".. this also happened to me. The only time I ever took buspar, I took 10mg orally. I felt "jumpy" like going over the first drop of a rollercoaster, it took away my breath and felt like an electrical jolt. 

I said to hell with this drug, it's not fun or helpful and never took it again. I am glad I didn't try and rail one, or eat 20mg for fuck sake... Seems like this drug works for some people very well, others not at all.

I guess we are in the "not at all" category.


----------



## TheTwighlight

^ Amen to that.


----------



## phosphene_glow

each person who said it was a shit drug tried to snort it
i have to question their judgement
there is a study that buspiron helps with withdrawl symptoms
so it's not a fucking quaalude, well what is now?


----------



## phosphene_glow

and WTF is this doing in trip reports - that's just straight up retarded - i was just doing a search to find info on this from drug users and yep straight into the kiddie sandbox - mud pies anyone???


----------



## ebola?

> Buspirone won't probably interact with other drugs, you will probably feel more anxiolisys, you should probably lower the LSD dose a bit, it's fairly safe however.



So much is not entirely clear.  As a partial agonist at 5ht1a, it should interact in some way with 5ht releasers and classical psychedelics.

ebola


----------



## Fox Grove

gives me the munchies too, brain zaps??? you guys are crazy! It's a nice buzz with some alcohol, if you take it everyday you get a tolerance though.


----------



## Candy_Raver

I had my GP Doctor prescribe me this useless medication, and it dosn't work. It does nothing to help with my anxiety, and the side effect are I get dizzy and get brain zaps. I don't even take the medication, each time I refill it, I end up just flushing it. She will not prescribe me any benzos because of the fact that I admitted to experimenting with drugs back when I was in high school. I guess in her eyes if you have used drugs on a non-medical basis, it means your a drug abuser, and a drug addict. That's what she told me, and she clearly said "no benzos or opiates in any form, no matter what ever situation because your a drug seeker." Even before that she had scripted me many different combination on anti-depressants, and after taken them for months, experimenting with various different doses and it didn't do anything for my anxiety. 

When I saw a psychiatrist I was prescribed clonazepam 1mg. It was the only thing that helped with my anxiety, and it totally obliterated it. For once I was able to function and be productive, and not get crippled by my anxiety. Sadly his program was a short term urgent care, and I was discharged after a year. The funny thing was my psychiatrist also knew about my drug use, but he himself experimented with drugs while he was in college, was a double major in college, he took pharmacology as his second major, and was fascinated with how drugs worked on the mind. I was told " I don't care if you smoked some pot, or drank a little booze from time to time, but I will give you shit if your using hard drugs" 

General rule of thumb, never tell your doctor you experimented with drugs. Most of the time they will discriminate against you, and treat you like a drug seeker. Well the only exception is if the doctor/psychiathist also experimented with drugs back in college or high school, then they may be more laid back and make exception but don't count on it. 

-PLUR


----------



## Lady Codone

I took BuSpar for a minute and found it...weird.  Made me drowsy but not in a recreational-type way.  Other than that it had no effects that I could notice.  Glad it has some value for you, OP.


----------



## ChiXiStigma

*Nothing gained, nothing lost*

I registered to just to comment on this. Thank you all for sharing your personal experiences. Here's mine from last night:

T+0 - I took one 15mg pill orally on an empty stomach. 

T+20min - I noticed feeling very slight disorientation. This led to my normal brief rise in anxiety that I get when I use any substance.

T+30min - Still slight disorientation, but not uncomfortable. Tried to walk and noticed that basic motor skills weren't working as normal (bumping into walls, missing light switches, etc.). I was also still feeling anxious, but for no known reason, which is uncommon for me.

T+60min -  Time passed very quickly. The anxiety had faded and I felt sleepy but alert. I decided to take another 15mg pill orally and then ate immediately afterwards.

T+1h30min - I started experiencing the "zaps" that others had talked about, especially when moving. The sensation is similar to what I've felt on dextromethorphan and more acutely with doxylamine succinate. (Side note: I'm very curious as to what causes this. It almost seems related to the jolt you feel when you start to get "the nods" on higher doses of opiates.)

T+2h - I have quite a bit of memory loss, but I was very sleepy and easily passed out on the couch while watching a movie with the wife.

Afterthoughts: I see no recreational value in this substance, and I see no psychonautical values either. I didn't feel any after effects in the morning. Nothing gained, but nothing lost. Hopefully this will be useful to others.


----------



## xHippiexchildx

Jamshyd said:


> Woah, blast from the past! I forgot all about this TR :D.
> 
> I never touched buspirone since that day, and never will again. Glad you don't have brain-zaps... that said, I honestly don't think you should be snorting buspar as snorting does nothing better than just eating it...



I'm in the same situation as you. Former drug abuser with drug abuse on my record limiting me from getting anything good for my anxiety.


----------



## benzo bars

Good report, reminds me of my doc. They can be so stubborn, once their mind is set on a "no-narcotic" medicine then you won't be getting anything to help even legitimate issues. I simply told him that SSRIs made me go psycho. I felt that they actually did because I actually had a panic attack and horrible rage on Lexapro. I was driven to the ER and prescribed .5mg of Klonopin and .25mg of Xanax. I remember being prescribed to Buspar and I couldn't relate better with the uncomfortableness and zapping sensations! I remember I took around 50mg (5x 10mg) and Jesus Christ I was driven up the walls by those zaps! I never took them again after that. Fortunately a few months later my family doctor actually understood my anxiety and was able to prescribe me Alprazolam (Xanax) separately from which the ER had prescribed me.


----------



## closeau

Wow, Im shocked at this thread. I was given BusPar from my shrink a few weeks ago and Im having a blast with it. I take 15mg twice a day. I actually take my dose in morning and rail the rest throughout the day. All I know, from my own experience is, this is a wonder med. It gives me just the buzz Im looking for and its NOT a controlled substance. I feel like Ive struck gold. It only lasts 30 minutes or so and it def helps my anxiety a lot. I rail a about 15-20mg at night, ride it out and watch an old movie on TCM and enjoy. Ive been on all the benzos and all they did was put me to sleep. This is more of a speed buzz and no...its not a freakin placebo buzz. I surely know the difference. I had no "zaps" or anything. Does anyone else know what I speak of? Prob not huh? Im also on Zoloft...an SSRI 150mg and Haloperidol 5mg a day. Im doing very well now and Im also on Methadone 40mg a day for chronic pain. Everytime I try to catch some sort of buzz, its to take me away from this horrible pain. So, maybe Im stupid but it works for me. Thanks!


----------



## benzo bars

closeau said:


> Wow, Im shocked at this thread. I was given BusPar from my shrink a few weeks ago and Im having a blast with it. I take 15mg twice a day. I actually take my dose in morning and rail the rest throughout the day. All I know, from my own experience is, this is a wonder med. It gives me just the buzz Im looking for and its NOT a controlled substance. I feel like Ive struck gold. It only lasts 30 minutes or so and it def helps my anxiety a lot. I rail a about 15-20mg at night, ride it out and watch an old movie on TCM and enjoy. Ive been on all the benzos and all they did was put me to sleep. This is more of a speed buzz and no...its not a freakin placebo buzz. I surely know the difference. I had no "zaps" or anything. Does anyone else know what I speak of? Prob not huh? Im also on Zoloft...an SSRI 150mg and Haloperidol 5mg a day. Im doing very well now and Im also on Methadone 40mg a day for chronic pain. Everytime I try to catch some sort of buzz, its to take me away from this horrible pain. So, maybe Im stupid but it works for me. Thanks!


When I first tried Buspirone, it was the Xanax looking bar. I felt like I had taken a bar. The first time was actually amazing but then when I asked to be put on it, It was horrible. The zaps sucked and I just felt totally uncomfortable.


----------



## mareseatoats

What pure, useless garbage.  Why not just give the patient NOTHING instead of wasting pen ink and paper to produce a script for junk like Buspar.

I actually found it an insult to be given this by a doctor.


----------



## Venrak

Nice report, man.

I was thinking about asking _my_ idiot psychiatrist for buspirone but now I'm not so sure.

He won't prescribe me benzodiazepines either because of my drug use, even if I explained to him that i get absolutely zero euphoria from lorazepam, and that i learned long ago that it is a tool and that there is no high to be had, but he won't go for it. He's got me on sertraline and I don't take it because it doesn't work for my social anxiety and I don't trust SSRI meds anyways.


----------



## Beautiful Mess

Buspar fucking pisses me off!! I went to a shrink SOLEY for help with my panic attacks and anxiety.. She gave be 2 mg klonopin and that world well for me. I was sexually assaulted around the same time and I took too many of them and so my stupid cunt of a mother called my doc and told her I took ALL my pills which is not even true no after my next appointment she refused to continue giving me any kind of benzos and switches me to this useless fucking shit.. Now I have to find yet ANOTHER doc that doesn't just label as a drug addict because I've experimented with drugs in the past. I wanted to say to her, what would you have done after being raped???? Is it that bad that I reacted by taking more anxiety meds than I should?? I have been traumatized by the incident and now I feel as no one will help me.. Not even the one person who is supposed to- my doctor!! Fuck buspar!! I just want to blow up the bottle in her fucking office and tell her to go fuck herself!!!


----------



## Flynnal

The funny thing BM, is that back in the 1950s if you were impregnated by your rapist the same doctor would have told you that you would be forced to have the baby. 65% of all anti-abortionists are actually MEN, and most of those are drug "warriors" too...food for thought. This doctor is a real fucking bitch. If it was me I'd slap the shit out of her. No joke, honey, none at all.

The same thing happens with docs these days with drugs - you are treated like shit. Nobody wants to help, and most only care to cast judgment and tell you that you have no guts...but these people have never been raped, never been traumatized, never been impregnated by a rapist, and...most of them are MEN, some of them are women unfortunately so seeing another female doctor won't necessarily give you what you want.

We still have no right to our own bodies. This phony war on drugs proves that point so eloquently that little else needs to be said.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

I am a doctor in the US, and I second what everyone else says here: If you want any chance of ever being scripted a scheduled substance in the future, including for legitimate purposes, give no healthcare worker who has the ability to document in your chart the slightest indication you've ever had anything to do with recreational drugs. Unless your use of drugs has landed you in a life-threatening medical emergency, you have absolutely nothing to gain, and much to lose, by disclosing any drug use past or present. The legal climate under which healthcare workers practice creates this status quo naturally.

The party line in the US healthcare system is that any and all use of illegal drugs constitutes abuse, and once an abuser, always a potential abuser.

As for buspirone, I've seen it work for people as an adjunct to other antidepression treatments, but it has a poor track record as primary or monotherapy.


----------



## Jean-Paul

^that isn't necessarily true, but it is true to the extent that i would generalize it to be.

if you really need a benzo, keep trying, and keep telling the truth. don't give up and self medicate too soon.


----------



## kylemc808

The only use SWIM has found for it.....it that it makes a GREAT "filler" when turning Crappy Mex Tar into powder.
No burn....no head "zaps".....and best of all....when mixed like that.....you CANNOT cook it up and try to slam it.

I have used this mix to help out a buddy get his girls off the spike and eventually down to nothing....

Suboxone worked great for me.....not a craving one.....but it is SO hard to get a hold of in texas...

thanks guys


----------



## dirtyjay

Lol I get prescribed buspar 15mg 3times daily and they work just take more!! Its safe, im 16 and I get prescribed 0.5mg klonopins on top of that. And seroquel 100mgs in the day 300mg at night. Just got to continue to go to your psychiatrist. Never tell drug probs and go for about a 1year and and explain every single problem. Youll get what you need


----------



## theantiadult

buspar feels awful and doesnt usually work.many phyciatrists will not give u wat u need often even if u explain y u need it.it works much better buying sum supplements like kava  and taking those!!!if a doctor says take buspar 4 anxiety or ssris and he wont give u like maybe valium get vistaril at least it helps a little buspar makes anxiety worse!!!


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

^ I agree that kava kava is a excellent anxiolytic. It's also a far superior "lounging" sort of social drug than alcohol, IMHO -- all the relaxed disinhibition and enhancement of the joys of conversation, with far less body load. It's also got a hint of the psychedelic headspace, to me, that I've never felt on any synthetic GABA agonist.

However, benzos (and alcohol. and kava.) are not for daily use. FWIW I go against the medical community's consensus that having up to 2, or 1 depending who you ask, alcoholic beverages every day is the overall healthiest consumption pattern for this drug. Benzos and kava are easier on your body than alcohol, but the problem is getting off of them once you've taken them every day for more than, say, 10-14 days. Withdrawal for GABAergics is a world of pain, and a lot of people who abuse these drugs heavily and for long periods feel not quite right for months to years after.

Vistaril is an anticholinergic, like diphenhydramine.  Sure, these all have some antidepressant properties. Just like most antidepressants have some anticholinergic activity, so likely some of the necessary neural activity loops for depression involve cholinergic neurons. But these have nothing to do with drugs like valium, effect wise or at the molecular level.

Using valium to treat depression is a terrible idea.


----------



## Speed King

Buspar is one of those drugs that  you would appreciate if you ran out of medicine.
If you were withdrawling cold turkey from benzos or something you might appreciate them. 
I just got a bunch of the 5mg tablets and I tried them out. I was even splitting them. I think they are great as a  backup medicine.


----------



## camjua

What's crazy is, my buddy gave me 30mg worth.. I just have them.. I mean.. I don't see the point of using them. I went to my psychiatrist asking about Buspar. Her exact words, "I don't prescribe buspar, it is honestly useless and out of all of my patients I've only heard of 1 that actually saw any improved anxiety. I think it was more placebo than anything"

Her exact words.

Also can totally empathize about telling your doctor you had a history of drug abuse and it totally fucking you over. My psych was prescribing me kpins and when I told her about my past, she immediately stopped prescribing them. She also refuses to prescribe me any ADD medications. I love addies and vyvanse.. so I was super upset when she wouldn't even consider it. If your psych isn't willing to offer benzos even, then your best bet is to find a new psychiatrist. Unless you are genuinely wanting to get better. If you are, any respectable doctor is not going to prescribe you addictive drugs when they know you were at one time an addict/drug abuser. So for true therapeutic progress, avoiding benzos and amps is a very good thing. However, if you're like me and just love recreation.. then yeah switch psychiatrists


----------



## Doldrugs

I was on buspar for a while. First week, I was happy all week. No anxiety, no depression. I felt great 24/7. Then it just dropped off and did nothing and my doctor took me off. One time I took a double dose by accident and I was slightly loopy. That first week, though... Too bad it didn't last.


----------



## RyanBallon

In reply to: think i read on erowid or here
not to eat more than 30 mg's 
without a tolerance

forget why
extreme brain zaps
or
easy to o.d on
        This is not easy to od on. They probably said that because it had some nasty side effects. I took 105mg and didn't od. So I can definitely say for sure that you can't easily od off of this unless you use alcohol. I kinda want to od on it with alcohol but I am afraid to do it that way because I know how bad it feels to be on 105mg so I can only imagine how bad it would feel if I did that with alcohol. Instead I am going to use alcohol vapors to od on. That will be easy kus it enters into your bloodstream directly. By the way I did some research on how much it takes to od on this drug. I found out about this clinical trial. They gave 365mg to willing test subjects to see how much it takes to od on. They threw up and had a few more symptoms that I forget the name of. The point is it took 365mg to come close to death. So it is very hard to od on this drug. It is very easy to feel like shit from this drug though. This drug is by far the worst drug ever created, for a few different reasons.


----------



## Doldrugs

Are you announcing your intention to commit suicide or did I misunderstand your post?


----------



## imausername

So 2 weeks ago i got prescribed 15mg buspar because my dr wouldnt give me benzos anymore due to my use of opiates. the gastro side effects are pretty intense especially for someone with IBS anyways (so id reccomend telling your dr if you have any stomach issues before hand). I sniffed 30mg and felt almost a dissacociatve feeling mixed with euphoria. My memory is vague so its hard to remember what happened but I know i went to sleep soon after and woke up in the morning (after getting a normal amount of sleep) still very tired


----------



## Speed King

It's obvious that this medicine is a major hit or miss medicine. Point is, if you happen to stumble upon this medicine, stick it in the back of your medicine cabinet as a just in case or whatever medicine. File it under misc.
Truth be told, it slightly releases serotonin. At low tiny doses, it does tiny things. 
It will work for you( take you off of baseline).
Completely a better than nothing medicine.

This is all my opinion. I consider myself experienced enough to notice minimal effects.


----------



## ThatOneDude!

wow..... ok well im very happy to here what every one things about this drug..... and very surprised!!!
surprised because it sounds like i must be that ONE in a MILLIONth person to say otherwise! haha
i must say that i will snort a 30mg bar, sometimes snort a 60mgs worth. Also it keeps reviving some of the hallucinations i had gotten from a mild Dramamine trip couple days back. But when i snort these lil fukers, i get a very nice lil buzz for short time. definitly nothing to brag about! but i would consider that a "somewhat high" and i have never experienced ANY side effects! i thought i had scored getting this shitty lil drug, but im glad to know what the facts are for everyone else. fuking someone found out i did meth, told my doctor, and then the whole "you do drugs to get high? your a drug seeker!!!" cock sukin bs expression, im like, YAH i am a drug seeker, seekin a refil on my fukin xanax. "well they wont give you xanax in rehab!" and now im off the 60 Xanax 2mg bars....... i have little to no hope ever getting them back, and will need to try out another doctor.... i dont know if it would be a good idea to tell him that i take xanax, maybe show him the bottle as proof, and that sounds like bad idea! "here my New Doctor, here is my old bottle and my old doctors contact info, you should call him to get better understanding why i am here!"

So i might just.... not mention the benzos and wait fukin half a year! or maybe say i moved from outa town, show him a piece of reciept or a part that doesnt have my doctors info on it... idk


----------



## Stargazer

I had them prescribed for pms.  I felt disassociated, it caused a panic attack. I never took it again, and wondered why my Dr. prescribed something like that for pms. He knew I have anxiety/panic issues.


----------



## bponty

Buspar gives me the munchies no matter how i take it, and the high is super uncomforatable...not an expiriece i need to have again


----------



## anon999

I take 15mg buspirone (buspar) and 5mg diazepam 3 times a day as prescribed, and find it a perfect combination for anxiety, also it is slightly euphoric, I find I have energy and motivation now. I used to drink to relieve anxiety, but am completely alcohol free now that I take this basic combination


----------



## woodfamily480

New here but I am on buspar, celexa, and seriquil is this normal?


----------



## d1nach

Given you have anxiety or insomnia and the seroquel is 25-50mg major depression and it is 25-300 mg it seems pretty normal.


----------



## Addict2thehigh

I just got buspar added to my list of meds.... But I do have to add..... I have Borderline Personality Disorder and out of all the medications I have been on over my 20 years of being medicated... Effexor XR is the ONLY medication that has ever really helped with all of my symptoms, except sleeping. The only thing is the effect that it has on norepinephrine causes my blood pressure to raise to Hypertension levels which freaks every doc out. I've been told the way to counteract this effect while allowing the med to still do its job would be to take a beta blocker. Unfortunately I can't because I have to take immunotherapy allergy injections and if I was to go into anaphylactic shock my EpiPen wouldn't work if I was on beta blockers.

So I've been lowered from 175mg of effexor xr a day to only 75mg with Wellbutrin XR added in and now buspar.... I personally hate the Wellbutrin because of how it makes me so much more irritable... Aka shortens my fuse!


----------



## Keif' Richards

Hey buddy! Posts such as this might be better presented in a more anthological medium. You are dealing with, among other choice variables, the fact that this is poly-drug therapy and you're really trying to ascertain the positive and negatives from each particular variable. I know that there's a lot of leg work available, but organizing things a little bit better could certainly help you in the long rung. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Moose16

I currently take 100mg buspar daily. Personally a wonder drug for my acute anxiety. The ruminations quieted and social interactions became more tolerable. I felt elevated for the first 2 weeks of beginning the med, prob b/c it induced a little hypomania.

Recently I heard you can snort as a recreational drug. I really needed a pick me up so I crushed one of my 100mg pills and did 2 lines in each nostril. NASTY stuff to snort! I cant hardly tolerate it. Didn?t feel much of anything prob b/c I couldn?t/didn?t get enough up my nose. Due to the majority of experiences on this thread, I think I?ll pass anyway.


----------

